# Caitlin - Fitness Trainer



## Village Idiot (Aug 8, 2008)

This is one of the shots  took for this girl. She wants photos to submit to fitness magazines and other similar publications/media outlets.

I have to clean the background up, but how does this look?


----------



## NateWagner (Aug 8, 2008)

wow, she puts me to shame with those abs. 

As for crit on the photo... I don't know much about this kind of photo, but the shot looks a little masculine to me. Maybe that is the goal with such a buff girl, but I think it might be a bit better with her head tipped a bit toward her upper shoulder and not facing the camera directly. 

The photo is a bit of an optical illusion to me, because I cannot figure out which foot is in front of the other. Is she just crouching with both legs? or is she supporting on one leg and not the other? It just looks rather awkward to me. 

I do like the lighting in this photo though. The only thing that might have been nice is a bit more light to get rid of the shadow under the chin. 

I want to iterate that I know nothing of these kinds of photos, and thus my comments should be taken with a lot of salt.


----------



## Pugs (Aug 8, 2008)

I tend to agree with the above comments.  For me, I think that the masculine feel of pose comes from the very wide stance.  A narrower "T" stance with the weight heavily favoring the straighter leg might help.  Perhaps even a cocked hip to accentuate the curve of the hip.  

She's also positioned with the straighter support leg has the toes pointing at the camera with the bent leg facing perpendicular to the camera.  This accentuates the wide stance and seems awkward to me.  If you reversed that so that the bent leg had the toes pointing towards the camera and the straighter support leg was more to the rear with the foot perpendicular, it may help.  Also, cocking the hip a bit more might emphasize the curve of the hip and accentuate her feminity.

Grain of salt should be taken with this advice.  I don't shoot people well at all.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 8, 2008)

I must agree with the others that her pose is not benefitting her.  Trust me, I like to look at a fit woman.  But in the same breath, I prefer to not see their legs gaped open.  Albeit she is an attractive woman, that stance loses its appeal to me.

Lights, camera left, seem a bit hot, particularly on her right hip and forearm.

Just my 2¢ that isn't worth a nickle.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 9, 2008)

Definitely too wide a stance. And ditch the heels. She looks like a personal fitness hooker.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 9, 2008)

not able to comment without strong bias here 
 So I better keep quiet


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely agree that the pose is not great here, so I'll just leave my pose-related comments to that. 

The lighting: I feel that the lighting here is pretty good, fairly even, and you captured a good depth and amount of detail in her body, which is absolutely key in my mind when it comes to fitness models. So that's definitely good. Although, I do agree with Kundalini that the light might be a bit too much on her right arm and hip. And I also agree with Nate in regards to not quite enough light under her chin. Overall though, the lighting gets its purpose accomplished, and gets it done quite well. 

Overall: The shot isn't poorly done, but the posing really puts a damper on the shot as a whole. I would suggest a reshoot to nail a better pose out. The lighting is darn good though, so I wouldn't worry about making huge adjustments on how you lit the shot, at all. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce (Aug 10, 2008)

It's kind of the angle that gets me, but that's just my opinion.

Lighting is great though.


I agree that the heels do not work in this, flip flops since she's in a bikini? or barefoot maybe?


----------



## KrisHunt (Aug 20, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Definitely too wide a stance. And ditch the heels. She looks like a personal fitness hooker.



Oh no he din't!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Aug 20, 2008)

a personal fitness hooker!!!  I just shot soda out my nose.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 20, 2008)

I will have to agree with what has been said, the stance is too wide and it looks like her right shoulder is thrust too far forward, making it look too masculine.

I think the lighting is pretty good, but I would suggest that for this type of model, don't be afraid to hit her with a strong side light to highlight the texture of her muscles (abs especially).  We can see a bit of that under her right arm and on her lower left abdomen...but it would be better if her whole stomach had that same texture/definition.


----------



## dklod (Aug 22, 2008)

I would have gone for the personal trainer look. bike shorts, Lycra top, runners...that to me would suggest personal training. But thats just me.


----------



## MarkCSmith (Aug 24, 2008)

dklod said:


> I would have gone for the personal trainer look. bike shorts, Lycra top, runners...that to me would suggest personal training. But thats just me.


 
The wardrobe certainly flies for fitness magazines. The pose is very awkward though, as others have said. She just looks un-natural and uncomfortable. Like she's leaning forward but trying to stay upright


----------



## Brutus (Aug 29, 2008)

Hm, I think one thing that would make it a lot better is having her lean back a bit and to the right. It would sort of make the body more in line with that left leg.


----------

